# Morel? False Morel?



## raeben (Apr 12, 2016)

Found for the first time in my back yard today. April 12! Western Fairfax County--


----------



## raeben (Apr 12, 2016)

OOPS trying again to post the image..


----------



## cornfed (Apr 3, 2014)

Yummy


----------



## raeben (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, it's looking like the real thing.


----------



## raeben (Apr 12, 2016)

What do you think? I've never found or eaten one. Wish I had a mushroom expert nearby.


----------



## cornfed (Apr 3, 2014)

That's the real deal raeben, fry it up and enjoy!


----------



## raeben (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for the confirmation! I'm thinking breakfast...


----------



## nicdoot (Apr 22, 2013)

From what I have heard false morels are not hollow inside.


----------

